# housetraining from 3 week old and up



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

I saw this on another working board, looked good, i didnt read it but i am sure it works 

the quicker they are housetrained the better ,,, ( i always say ) lol

[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial][SIZE=-1]http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/breedingdogs/pottytrainingpuppies3weeks.htm[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------

